# Don't do this at home... OR ANYWHERE ELSE!!



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Last Friday I got a call that a hose bibb had ben vandalized at the new beach casino bldg. No problem, take off the old and install the new. A nice easy job to end the week. I began unscrewing the old when I noticed the hose bibb was turning, as well as the pipe attached to it. Had to break out the wall to see how they installed it. (attachment) CPVC on the face of a firred out wall with a CPVC to copper adapter through the wall ending in a male adapter for the hose bibb. When you unscrew the hose bibb, the copper turns on the glued fitting.
I guess the idea was run copper through the wall to prevent the pipe from breaking inside the wall and making it necessary to break the wall out for the repair? Good idea, bad execution.


----------

